
Ripple Stock Anomaly: is $1.6B Valuation a fair price? - _maverick_
At the time of this writing the price of XRP&#x2F;USD is roughly $0.25.<p>It is a well known fact that Ripple Inc has roughly 55 Billion XRP in its possession.<p>Ripple has roughly 160 Million Shares outstanding, yet the secondary market for shares of Ripple Inc are trading around $10 to $12 a share, which implies roughly a $1.6B valuation. This reverse interpolates to the same thing as XRP roughly if we wave our hands a bit, being valued at $0.025&#x2F;XRP.  Yet the total market cap of all XRP in the world is $25B (100B XRP @ $0.25).  How can this be?  Do investors on the secondary market really think that XRP should be discounted by this much?  Wouldn&#x27;t it clearly be a better investment to buy shares of Ripple Inc than XRP itself?  You would also get exposure to revenue from software Ripple sells too, which XRP does not capture at the moment.
======
_maverick_
[https://www.xrpchat.com/topic/12513-ripple-stock-anomaly-
is-...](https://www.xrpchat.com/topic/12513-ripple-stock-anomaly-
is-16b-valuation-a-fair-price/?tab=comments#comment-129368)

